# Bullet closest to Fusion?



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I currently shoot Federal Fusions. I am looking for the bullet closest to these so I can load some. I love the damage the fusion does, I've never had to track much.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Many manufacturers offer bonded core bullets, Nosler Accubond, Swift Sirocco, and Hornady Interbond are a few that are suppose to perform similar to what the fusion is suppose to do.

My own personal experience is with the Accubond as far as bonded bullets go, 30 cal 180 Gr out of a 300 Win Mag. It works great as long as you hit bone on a deer, but didn't do so well when it didn't (acted more like a FMJ). I borrowed the rifle and shells to my father for elk hunting this fall, the bullet broke both shoulders and stopped under the skin on the off side of a 6 point bull, 109 grs left out of 180, perfect mushroom at 180 yds.

The lighter, smaller accubonds probably react a little differently, but as of yet, haven't shot any.

I have since went back to Ballistic tips for deer sized game, they always open up raise a lot of hell inside, but yet have always left a exit hole. I shoot .257, .270, and .308 caliber rifles depending on my taste for that season, so I have experienced a wide spectrum of perfomance there.

Basically, it comes down to preference of yourself, and what your rifle will shoot.


----------



## Mudder32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info SDBearfan. What would you suggest the best bullet for a 270? Which brand of ballistic tip did the most damage?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I personally have a fondness for Nosler Ballistic Tips, and have yet to personnally see a rifle that wouldn't shoot them exceptionally well, but any or all are fine bullets.

I would think the 130 Gr Nosler Ballistic Tip would be a fine deerslayer.

I would also suggest seeing what your rifle likes, your particular rifle may prefer something else.

And I am sure there will be other opinions as to what you should shoot, and the possibilities are endless as far as that goes.


----------

